# v0max question



## sauve (16 Sep 2004)

i was just wondering i did my fitness test passed everything but the v0max so i failed the test. i had no problem doing the step test i got passed the point i was sopposed to stop at is there any advice that anyone could give me maybe exercise or something. thanks i really appreciated it.


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

I'm sorry your post isnt really clear- why did you fail if you "got passed the point" on the step test?


----------



## sauve (16 Sep 2004)

i do not know all i know is that my v0max was not where it was soppose to be i guess someone with traning could answer this question no disrespect to you


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

None taken. Just for your info its a VO2 max. And I do know a fair bit about them. However your poor english keeps your question from being answered.

Good luck.


----------



## sauve (16 Sep 2004)

sorry i will try to re phase the question more simple.

is there any exercises that can improve my v02 max?


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

All aerobic exercise increases your VO2 max. So I suggest starting slow. What are you doing for cardio workouts right now? What they do in that fitness test is an "estimated vo2 max". Its not your actual vo2 max. Start with some stationary cycling and move up to running. Slowly getting faster and farther. You arent going to improve it through a pill or supplement. Good news is everytime you take the stairs you are helping your cardio level. Its a fairly easy fix if you are motivated.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (16 Sep 2004)

Invest in a heart rate monitor that measures Vo2 max (or at least they give a pretty good approximation) ... it is by far the easiest way to measure progress/improvement on your own.

Every brand is different, but the "OwnIndex" feature on the Polar brand (www.polarusa.com) is what I am talking about (available at any decent running store).


----------



## ark (17 Sep 2004)

Does anyone happen to have the CF formula that is used to calculate the VO2max?

I do remember it considers several factors such as weight, age, rhb etc...


----------



## Garbageman (17 Sep 2004)

ark said:
			
		

> Does anyone happen to have the CF formula that is used to calculate the VO2max?
> 
> I do remember it considers several factors such as weight, age, rhb etc...


Try this thread for some more details:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/18283.30.html


----------



## PhilipJFry (17 Sep 2004)

As it was said in other threads, the VO2max will be higher for young and slim people for the same heart rate after
the step test. I did the test 2 days ago and I have the exact formula for the predicted VO2 max:

(1) Factor A = 81.4  ( don't know what this is... )
(2) 2 X age
(3) weight (kg)
(4) final heart rate (bpm)
(5) = (2) + (3) + (4)
(6) = (5) x 0.12

Vo2max = (1) - (6)

I believe you need 50 to be superior, and 39 to pass. I had 47.9.


----------



## hoote (17 Sep 2004)

I spoke with the Edmonton Garrison Fitness Center.  They put me in touch with a personal trainer who works with people preparing for the fitness evaluation (including the step test).  I actually booked an appointment with her to do the entire fitness eval and the step test to see where I am at.  I currently am huffing to get the 2.4 km run done in 15:20 (used to be 20 min a month ago!)so I would like to see where my VO2 max is.  I will use this as a baseline and in a few months compare it to a retest to see how much I have improved.  

From what I have seen, just because you can run the 2.4 km under 12 min, doesn't mean you will pass the VO2 max test.  So it might be worth while booking an appt. with one of those trainers to see where your VO2 max is.  In addition, if you are in shape, it might be nice to see if you can work on your VO2 max even more to get up to the superior level and not "just pass."   

I was also told that there are MANY people who do not look in shape who pass the VO2 max test.  Which is nice to know as I have been able to improve my cardio faster than I have been able to lose weight.


----------



## sauve (17 Sep 2004)

thank you guys for answering my question i really appreciate it and i defiantly will look into the heart monitor thing. as for exercises i bike, run mostly almost everday.


----------



## Dogboy (18 Sep 2004)

hey HOOTE 
can you PM me that  personal trainer in Edmonton. thanks  
id love to see how i can do, 
with out wastin the evaluation time. 
i up to a mile in 10 minits so half way their i see. 
but i was never a good speed runner i was always good for going far.  
will not going fast but good endurance cover me during the physical?


----------

